# SURVIVAL / Starring Frank Raffel, Yûho Yamashita, Oliver Juhrs and Selcuk Tutumlu / Available on DVD on March 1st



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> AVAILABLE ON DVD ON MARCH 1, 2016
> 
> Los Angeles, CA (February 23, 2016) — Alchemy is proud to announce the home entertainment release of the action-packed SURVIVAL starring Frank Raffel (The Dark Warrior, Blubberella), Yûho Yamashita (The Forest, Amakarashan) , Oliver Juhrs (Unknown, Cloud Atlas) , and Selcuk Tutumlu and directed by, Michael Effenberger (Tortura, La Isla) and Frank Raffel. Produced by Frank Raffel and Kerstin Raffel and written by Frank Raffel, SURVIVAL will be available for audiences to own on March 1, 2016.
> 
> ...


----------

